# Xmas presents - come on, what're you getting?



## chiba (1 Dec 2004)

It's December now (here at least), so I can ask this now - what are you getting for Xmas? Binoculars for me, a new micrometer, and off the leash to eat as much British Xmas nosh as possible.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dec 2004)

Difficult one this

My list is currently like this:
(in order of preference but I am only likely to get one of them :? )

Small metal working lathe with milling facility (Axminster mini)
Incra router table fence (The CNC fence I was making is on hold as the machinsist who helped me has retired!!!)


----------



## Vormulac (1 Dec 2004)

SWMBO has studiously ignored any browsers I've 'accidentally' left open on the Axminster site, so I guess it'll be aftershave this year.

V.


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Dec 2004)

No pressies this year. SWMBO & I have decided to buy ourselves a little digital camera for hols in Feb. My Fuji602 is great for the workshop but not exactly pocket-sized.

And we're not sending any either (well, maybe to nephews & nieces). Instead we are buying chickens, goats & sheep and the like for people in developing countries, a system run by World Vision. Our friends get a bespoke Xmas card telling them where their pressie has gone to. Saves the embarrassment of getting soemthing totally useless and unappreciated.

See www.greatgifts.org

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## ike (1 Dec 2004)

I'll echo Steve to a degree. We're all fed up of 'stuff' and more stuff. My Mum's making us one of her droolicious Christmas cakes. I'll be quite happy to get a (large) bottle of rum thanks very much! Plus a smallish box of odds and ends from Axminster. I know what they are cos I ordered them, but I'm not allowed near the box since it arrived.  

I'm making some toys for my nephew. Helping my son to make a CD/game storage thingie for his big bro, and refurbing an oak cupboard for sis.

Ike


----------



## Neil (1 Dec 2004)

Great idea, Steve  



Tony":beah5ptq said:


> Incra router table fence (The CNC fence I was making is on hold as the machinsist who helped me has retired!!!)



Yeay! Move this to the top of the list, Tony - as someone with an engineering background, you won't regret it! Tilgear is cheapest for the Ultra-Lite, £141 IIRC. Metric racks are $6 + carriage, direct from Incra.

I don't think I'll be getting much - maybe an LN 102?

NeilCFD


----------



## tx2man (1 Dec 2004)

I'm getting a loft extension and a bigger mortgage  

TX


----------



## Woodythepecker (1 Dec 2004)

Nice one Steve. I am sure your friends will appreciate and love their presents and so will the people who receive them.

My mum is a retired Minister (Captain actually) with the Salvation Army and they are doing exactly the same thing. With the money they raise they buy live stock and send them over to those in need. Thinking about it they might very well be doing it in conjunction with World Vision, i will have to ask her.

I say she retired, but this Christmas will be no different from the last 9 or 10. On Christmas Day she will be down the local Salvation Army Goodwill Centre, where they cook and serve christmas dinner to as many as 20 or 30 men and women who are either sleeping rough, or have somewhere to live but who are not very well off and more importantly do not have anyone to spend Christmas with. To say that we are proud of her is an understatement.

Oh well i do hope that you all get the presents that you want this year, and that you have a good one.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Jaco (5 Dec 2004)

Youngest wants to buy me a book - need to surf Amazon. I will drop some hints with eldest for couple clamps. SMWBO will give money, that will require trip to favourite tool store.


----------



## frank (5 Dec 2004)

i wanted some woodrat cutters of my eldest . right he said and went and got me an x box . :? :?


----------



## Guest (5 Dec 2004)

I assume most of us on this site would pick some form of tool/implement if asked. Why is it that relatives ignore this and buy some useless,unwanted,never used article. Last year I received a mains tester from my two nieces and I was over the moon. Don't expect anything useful this year though.


----------



## Frank D. (5 Dec 2004)

My wife always says that she won't buy me tools because I have too many already! I couldn't possibly need more hand planes! Oh well. A trip to Mexico for the family this year, not too shabby nonetheless. Last year someone sent me a goat--I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it! 
Merry Christmas to you all!
Frank D.


----------



## Signal (6 Dec 2004)

Frank, 

a Goat as in like a sheepy type thing with horns and a terrible temper?

weird man just weird :? 

Well so far im up to the rexon horizontal grinder, thanks tony :wink: 
And half a dozen things i've won on ebay, couple of planes, spoke shave, marking gauges etc

Just wished I had the danglies to bid for that tool chest, that would of made all my christmases :lol: 


Edit:  

The grinder arrived, it didnt work, it got sent back, they dont have any more instock      

Ive decided to wait till the new year for the grinder and will get it out of my bonus money :wink: 

Instead Ive gone out an blown some money on a Lego Mindstorms set. Always been intereseted in robotics, did it at uni infact, always loved lego. My girls dont so.... when I saw an add in the local classified I thought cool, lego and robotics and with a bit of luck the kids will enjoy it to, doubt it but we can but hope. SAD aint I 


Signal

Still not got over the incident with the goat 28 yrs ago on my dads mates
farm.... The Horror the horror.....


----------



## Frank D. (6 Dec 2004)

Hi Signal,
Don't mind me, that's just some bad Canadian humor--I was just kidding around about Steve's post (he said he'll be sending chickens and goats to developing countries), a wonderful initiative BTW. Christmas is always a great excuse for a tool, and yesterday I saw a used LN LA jack at a price that I couldn't resist. I won't be giving it to myself before Christmas though.
Frank D.


----------



## Signal (6 Dec 2004)

Frank D,

lol, soz I missed steves post so your comments where totaly lost on me 

Nice one steve very good idea, we have done similar in the past

Signal


----------



## tx2man (7 Dec 2004)

I've ordered the '804' TS from Xcalibur( present to myself)
My good lady is getting me the Record DX4000.
I'm hoping Santa will bring me some chisels.(I've left enough clues)

TX


----------



## Midnight (7 Dec 2004)

I'd settle for some peace n quiet....

honestly...

doesn't cost nuffin... no need to wrap it...

but can I get it...????

yea right...!!!!!


----------



## Philly (7 Dec 2004)

Nice one TX!
I await your Boxing day review!!!  
regards
Philly


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Dec 2004)

I have dropped some hints to Santa for a Trend Airshield.

(Being an asthmatic woodworker is a pain!!!  I am allergic to quite a few different woods, so hopefully the Airstream, will help).


----------



## Alf (7 Dec 2004)

Could be worse, you could suffer from Xylophobia...


----------



## Vormulac (7 Dec 2004)

Ah yes, the fear of being played by Sir Patrick Moore. Truly terrifying...

:wink:


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Dec 2004)

*Definition:* Xylophobia refers to an abnormal and persistent fear of wooden objects or forests. :shock: 

That's a weird one!!! I am sure Freud would have had a field day with explaining the causes!

I do have a persistant fear of my table saw (I am sure the thing is possessed!!!! It has tried to kill me at least once) - does that count?

Perhaps I should sprinkle some Holy Water on it and see what happens(there is an advantage of aluminium over cast iron that nobody has mentioned yet - ease of exorcism!!!!).   

Question (topical as it happens) - would a xylophobe be scared of MDF? :wink:


----------



## UKTony (7 Dec 2004)

When you finish with the Holy water, send me some down for the Lathe 

ps The history of the Phobia "Xylo" comes from my ancestors, parking a wooden horse on the front lawn of the Trojans 8) 

Tony


----------



## DaveL (19 Dec 2004)

The LOML has just told me I can order one of these:





for my Christmas and birthday present.   

Wonder if it comes with all that clear space in the shop? :shock: 

Just in case anyone else wants to send me a nice present for the big five zero its on the 5th of January. :wink:


----------



## Alf (20 Dec 2004)

She's giving you a gentleman of advanced years equipped with his own natty gloves? (Batteries and piece-o-ply accessory not included). How, erm, nice. You do know a woodworker is for life, not just for Christmas?





Cheers, Alf

In funny mood today - you've been warned.


----------



## woodshavings (20 Dec 2004)

DaveL":17jeuu3p said:


> Just in case anyone else wants to send me a nice present for the big five zero its on the 5th of January. :wink:



My six zero was a couple of days ago.
I had made a "wish list" for Birthday/Christmas - bench light, carving chisel, dremel set, clamps etc

On my birthday what happened ? My two sons and SWIMBO had colluded and I was presented with a USA Fender Stratocaster and Vox amplifier ....something I had only dreamed about since about 40 years ago when I played in a rock band !!

I was (and still am!) totally gobsmacked -      
Fantastic suprise , now workshop time divided between it and my relearning how to play!

John


----------



## kityuser (20 Dec 2004)

usa strat, yummy!

whoes a lucky git then!

steve


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Dec 2004)

Hi Jihn

Congratulations, what a wonderful present.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## frank (20 Dec 2004)

i got two woodrat d/tail cutters and a plung bar off my youngest and a grand daughter off his wife . i will have to make a few things for her 8) 8)


----------



## DaveL (20 Dec 2004)

John,

Must agree, a pucker Fender what a good surprise  

Frank,

I have a granddaughter, is great making things for her, the hug of thanks says it all. :lol:


----------



## morrisminordriver (20 Dec 2004)

The Xmas pressie will hopefully be a Mk 2 MMD F Jnr...

aka - Morrisminordriver daughter no 2 - 
Mrs MMDs waters broke at 3am this morning (Mon) three trips to the maternity unit and still nothing to show - its been a long day and going to be an even longer night...

Got the nod from Santa that a copy of "Technique of Furiture Making" should be mine on 25/12...

Thats good enough for me.

MMD.


----------



## Midnight (21 Dec 2004)

<picturin a bleary eyed MMD staggerin to the shop for respite.....

congrats dude.... :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2004)

Congratulations MMD (and mrs MMD) hope all went OK after you posted the above

Merry christmas to the 4 of you


----------



## Alf (21 Dec 2004)

morrisminordriver":zuwupsqj said:


> The Xmas pressie will hopefully be a Mk 2 MMD F Jnr...
> 
> aka - Morrisminordriver daughter no 2 -
> Mrs MMDs waters broke at 3am this morning (Mon) three trips to the maternity unit and still nothing to show - its been a long day and going to be an even longer night...


Ah, that's the trouble with Morris Minors - can be a bit stop-start...





Hope everything's gone okay by now, Mike, and congrats to you, Mrs MMD and the Minorettes.





Cheers, Alf


----------



## Signal (21 Dec 2004)

Congrats MMD hope all goes well.

Signal

ps, try the gas and air, its greaaat


----------



## Dog (21 Dec 2004)

Every year I buy myself a present, this time round it's a vertical air compresser reduced from £99.99 to £79.99 from the great Screwfix Direct, takes up less space in the workshop.
Girlfriend asked what I would like and after much haggling and promises to fix things around the home next year (fingers crossed behind back) we settled on a Trend N Compass and Extension rods (for the barrows :wink: ) She's getting a piece of gold, makes her happy, makes the bank manager cringe but a happy woman equals a quiet life...for a while anyway


----------

